# squirrel



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

here is squeeker... hes a little BAD-ASS!

here he is chilling on the flowerhonr tank... little bastard loves to jump all over the house









"Whos There!?!?!?!"









"ooohh!! its sunny out!, tobad im not afriad of other animals that would eat me other wise i would be outside!!"


----------



## jeffskio (Nov 3, 2003)

what? how did you get that not to tear up your house?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

he lives in the spare bedroom in our house.. he chews on wood mainly.. lol... bastard..


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

lol hes a pimp. I wanna get a chipmunk when im a bit older.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

timmyshultis said:


> lol hes a pimp. I wanna get a chipmunk when im a bit older.


 watch your self...

these animals take alot of work... way more then anyfish... they will be/are a pain in the ass.

but they are fun!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nice i love squirrels as pets


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

that thing is crazy, id he a common squirrel? how did u get it tame?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

yes its a common GRey squirrel..

i rescued him from a logger that cut his tree down when he was just a baby with no hair.. me and my mother bottle raised him up..

he mostly my mothers pet.. lol he loves her..


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

a squirrel as a pet? cool


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

Pet squirrel, that's so tight







We thought about getting one in our dorm room but we'd have to catch some wild squirrel outside and I doubt it would become tame quickly but the idea sounded cool to begin with


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

is he like a cat? you can just pick him up and pet him whenever you want?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

ya you can pet him like a cat... hes WAY more Frisky then a cat, and his reflexes are insane.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

ever bite you?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

no... but i wouldnt put it past him to bite me if i was being to ruff... i dont think he would ever hurt my mom.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Ive never seen a squirrel as a pet. That is interesting. Does it just crap all over the house?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

it likes to sh*t all over its room.. but its been getting better with age..

im going to train him to use the litter box next.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

how old is he? very cool..an odd pet to have


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Rabies any concern or did you get vaccinated?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Rabies are not a problem...


----------



## chichlidfreak1 (Sep 27, 2003)

DUDE DO U REALIZE U HAVE A FRICKIN SQUIRLE IN YOUR HOUSE THAT IS AWSOME I LOVE SQUIRLES


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

thats sooo f*cking cool! right on man, get more pix up of him in the shiter when you got him doing it. that would b funny :laugh:


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Thats cool I always wanted a pet squirrel when I was younger


----------



## Puma (Jan 27, 2004)

Bob Ross (the famous painter that used to be on t.v., before anyone asks) had a grey squirrel for many years also.

they make interesting pets if you can tame them down as juveniles. flying squirrels are pretty cool also.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

yep... they realy make good pets... they are fun and cute.


----------



## reckaje (Feb 12, 2004)

Too cool man, I always wanted a pet fox, but doubt it will ever happen until I get out of apartment living, DAMN I Need a house...

Kick ass pet though dude, that's f*cking nuts if you can train him to use the shitter.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Dude, thats so awesome!!

But to me the ultimate pet ever would be a monkey!!

But still thats so awesome you rescued that squirrel and raised it!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

wow cool pet


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

i want a Fox to.... i think in the future ill set up a fox habitat in my backyard..


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

spiderman2099uk said:


> that thing is crazy, id he a common squirrel? how did u get it tame?


 i was gonna ask how you tamed him

but raisen him from a hairless baby will do it i guess

i bet his reflexes are insane there a jittery bunch

try to teach him to play fetch

are you goin to set up obsticles to watch em get to his feeder like they did on one of them funniest video shows


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

the next house me and my mother are moving into, we are giving him a room there aswell. im going to make it pimped out for him... its going to be awsome... hes a Pimpen little critter fo sho.. LOL.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

That's really cool. My parent's used to have a pet squirrel too.

I hope he likes his new room! I didn't have my own room until I was a lot older than him!!!


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

Peacock said:


> ya you can pet him like a cat... hes WAY more Frisky then a cat, and his reflexes are insane.


 that is so cool! i've always wanted to pat a squirrel!!!


----------



## SkardeeKat (Feb 3, 2004)

hey! that's my pet's cousin








does yours like staying around high areas in your room like on top of book shelves?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

ya he loves to crawl on sh*t.. he loves to hang put on the second flores Railing... hes a pimp fo sho.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow that is sooooo cool! that is an awesome pet!


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

my grandmother used to have a pair of squirrels as pets that lived in a back room... they even made freinds with the cat. Apparently one was accidently trapped in one of the bathrooms, and the cat was found frantically scratching at that door and meowing... the squirrel had drown in the toilet...

Imagine have a flying squirel as a pet that would glide all around the house lol


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

wow... that'd be a sweet pet!!


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

wow thats odd never heard of anyone owning a pet squirl before... But either way nice pet lol


----------



## abihsot911 (Jan 5, 2004)

flying squirl sounds fun to have..
i think they are called sugar gliders..they are legal in some states..but cost alot..
http://www.angelfire.com/tx/facehugger/pics.html


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

those are not flying squirrels.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

cool pet dude! keep the pics comin


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Poly would just not be Poly without telling you,
Those cold hard facts relating to reality.

This animal is not suited as a "Pet"
It is a wild animal and deserves to live it's life that way,

You can not domesticate a wild animal.

Squirrels Should not be kept as a pets, 
and this one should have been transfered to
a Licenced rehabilitator, for re-release
you can not offer it a natural a fullfilling life in captivity.

Most likly it is an Illegal animal and it can
be confiscated and taken away any second,

Disclamer aside.

I'm very fond of squirrels in fact I've done a great deal of
behavioral research on them, all around they are facinating rodents,

I hope you understand what your in for, as clearly this animal can
not be re-released, you will not litter train it, give up on that,

if its a male give up your screwed when that sucker hits maturity,

What are you feeding it?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Polypterus said:


> you can not offer it a natural a fullfilling life in captivity.


 i just want to question this part..

ANd tell me about your fish... your shoal of P's cramped in a tank less then 400 gallons.. how are they enjoying a fullfilling life in captivity?? Are they being able to swim as fast as they can for a long distance without Ramming a wall?

Do they enjoy eating the same sh*t every day? do they enjoy swimming around in the SAME small location everyday?? tell me, how natural are your small(under 500gallons) tanks?

i see where your comming from... but this animal is no different then a damn fish... Fish love to swim and Roam around.. so why is it right to keep them in a box and a sqirrrel in the house? surely the house for the squirrel is Pound for pound 10000% larger then your tanks to your fish.

the little box was questionable.. but i have seen on TV 2 people did it with their sqirrels... but different people can do different things.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Peacock said:


> Polypterus said:
> 
> 
> > you can not offer it a natural a fullfilling life in captivity.
> ...


Damn dude,
you do not read my threads do you?








I'm pretty much dispised by this board for my constant harrasment on
on animal wellfare issues,

If you ever read them you would find :

I'm not a Piranaha keeper, I don not care for toothy tetras.
(But I love my "Toothycarps").

I do not deal with fish I do not have the ability to keep,

I'm actually one of the few that advocate enviornmental welfare and
behavioral enrichment for captive fishes,

I'm psychotic on giving animals as varied a diet as possable,
and due to the very rare nature of the fish I keep, they are in tanks
many times larger than nessesary.

I'm heavily involved in captive husbandry projects involving Endangered and threatend fish, as well as many "New grounds" animals.

I'm a naturalist and my specialty is in animal behavior,

and as I stated I've done alot of behavioral work with squirrels

your attitude of "it's no different from a damn fish", equals exactly
what I stated to begin with,

You can not offer it a natural and fullfilling life,

with that attitude of "it's just a damn animal" stay away from fish also.

I do not think you even understand what it is a Grey squirrel
trully needs for a healthy life, and I highly doubt you have a grasp on its
psychological needs.

I'm not getting into a bitching match with you, I offered my assistance
more than a bitching match.

Please disregard that offer.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

ok lets see what you got,

Give me the "run DOwn" on the sqirrel.. if your mister "know-it-all" about this species, then blow me away.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

> I'm not getting into a bitching match with you, I offered my assistance
> more than a bitching match.
> 
> Please disregard that offer.


To rehash what was just said


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

dont sit there and blab without busting out your info.

Nuff said.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> > I'm not getting into a bitching match with you, I offered my assistance
> > more than a bitching match.
> >
> > Please disregard that offer.
> ...


 I repeat, I will not

off the forum yes, (I changed my mind) I like squirrels
too much.

Publicly no I refuse to state anything regarding the captive
care of squirrels, this would only encourage bad and not well thought out 
"Pet" decisions, I'm not going to be a part of that.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

then why dont you go ahead and tell us all about squirrels and why they need to be left in the wild..


----------



## Time4Chillie (May 18, 2003)

Holy crap. when i was in bali awhile ago i was walking down one of the streets and there was a balinese guy with a grey squirrel as a pet. and he had both of its ears peirced and had earings. it was seriously awsome, ever since then i thought it would be sweet to get a pet like a squirrel. but what would be better would be a PENGUIN!!now that would be sweet


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Peacock said:


> then why dont you go ahead and tell us all about squirrels and why they need to be left in the wild..


 I can do that I have a article I wrote on Squirrels.

I'll post it tommrow, as I have to get it off my work computer
and permission to use it here.


----------



## Griggs2121 (Aug 18, 2003)

you got almost 800 posts on this board, and all you do is bitch about our pets? maybe you should go find something better to do with your time. ya, go research something


----------



## Griggs2121 (Aug 18, 2003)

by the way, that is the coolest, strangest thing i've heard, have a squirel as a pet. thats soo funny. I want one!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

hey polypterus.. geus what!?!?!

hes getting his balls CUT OFFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

anger building up yet?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Griggs2121 said:


> you got almost 800 posts on this board, and all you do is bitch about our pets? maybe you should go find something better to do with your time. ya, go research something


go take your idiotic comments somewhere else, thanks


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Keep it civil people, I am really interested to see the article Poly has written.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

This is copyrighted material Rkik 2003 
it's from a take home pamplet that I put together for a presentation
on Michigans Tree Squirrels and the use of radio telemetry in narrowing family group associations in the red squirrel, This is just the general squirrel portion
without alot of references, the Telemetry portion, graphs, diagrams, images and
most side notes that relate directly to the Powerpoint that goes with this.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*The Wonderful world of Michigan's Tree Squirrels*

*Squirrel Taxonomy:*
Order: Rodentia
SuperOrder: Sciuromorpha
Family: Sciuridae: (tree squirrels, chipmunks, flying squirrels, marmots,
ground squirrels, prairie dogs.
Family:Castoridae: (beavers)

*Identification of common Michigan species:*

Red Squirrel: Small in size, Coloration reddish to olive red, prominent white ring around the eyes. Coloration changes with season: 
Summer: Duller red coloration, Bright white belly, black stripe
laterally separates the back from the belly.
Winter: Brighter red coloration, grayish belly, No black stripe
Black or reddish ear tufts.

Eastern Grey Squirrel: Medium sized, ears slightly pointed, Coloration varies, Two common color phases:
Grey phase: Color can vary from light to dark gray, Reddish or
blonde coloration possible, All white has been
seen in Michigan. Belly is usually white or gray. 
Black phase: Overall Black in coloration, some variations have been 
seen, including: Half black / half white and Black body
with White, Blond or gray tail.

Fox Squirrel: Large in size, very bushy tail, small rounded ears, coloration variable, common phases are, gray over yellow and reddish brown, lighter colored underbelly frequently yellow orange. Black phases do exist

*Distribution and Habitat:*
Red Squirrel: Throughout Michigan, in conifer and conifer / deciduous forest, Frequently found in urban areas provided conifers are present.

Eastern gray Squirrel: Throughout all of Michigan, found in deciduous forest or mixed conifer / deciduous, Frequently found in urban parks and wooded areas, often the most common species

Fox Squirrel: Common in Lower Peninsula, spotty or rare in Upper Peninsula, Frequently found in open deciduous forest and savannas. Frequently found in urban parks and wooded areas

*Shelter:*
Leaf nests / Drey
Three types of shelters are used depending on species,
1. Leaf nests (Drey)
2. Tree cavities
3. Burrows

Red Squirrel: Leaf nests, Tree cavities, occasionally burrows within Midden
Eastern gray Squirrel: Leaf nests, Tree cavities
Fox Squirrel: Leaf nests, Tree cavities

Leaf nests are constructed in the crotch of a tree or on forked branches, Typically leaf nests are only used in summer but they will be utilized in winter if a shortage of tree cavities exists.

One squirrel may have three or more leaf nests within the home territory, often they follow seasonal sources of food from one to the next.

Leaf nests are made in two layers: 
Exterior is made up of woven twigs, 
Interior is lined with dry leaves, shredded bark, moss, and grasses.
Interior is just big enough to fit one squirrel

*leaf nests can be used to identify squirrels in an area, each builds a slightly different type of leaf nest.
Red squirrel: Spherical shaped, diameter of about a foot, Red squirrels strip the leaves
from the branches used in the exterior .

Eastern gray squirrel: irregular shaped, 15 to 20 inches in diameter, uses small 
branches with leaves attached as well as additional leaves for exterior.
Fox squirrel: Large spherical nest, diameter 24 inches, outer branches made with twigs
having the leaves attached, much larger in size than a Gray squirrel. 
*In summer Fox squirrels also use twig platforms, these can be identified by there flat appearance.

Tree cavities:
Tree cavities in living trees are utilized most. Those in dead trees often do not provide the cover Squirrels seek.
Two types of tree dens are common:
Nesting dens: these usually are used in winter, or by a pregnant or nursing mother.
Escape dens: these are used as an avenue of escape from predators or in cases where
sudden inclement weather occurs.

*Gray Squirrels and Fox squirrels use Tree cavities most often, Red squirrels will rarely use them.
*In very cold weather or in urban areas, Grey and Fox squirrels may share dens with neighboring squirrels. This is often the reason for outbreaks of mange mites and other parasites in urban squirrels.

Burrows: Ground nests
Ground nesting in Tree squirrels is rare but documented, Red squirrels in particular will use burrows in winter, Gray Squirrels also have been known to occasionally use ground nests in very cold weather.

*Foods and Feeding:*
Preferred foods vary depending on species, and habitat often determines diet
in squirrels. 
Preferred foods:

Red Squirrel: Pineseeds, nuts, fungi, insects, carrion, bird eggs, and nestling birds,
Buds, tree sap, berries and bark are also taken
Gray Squirrel: Acorns, pineseeds, hickory nuts, buds, seeds, fungi, nestling birds,
Insects berries, inner bark (cambrium), and bird eggs are also taken
Fox Squirrel: Nuts, seeds, acorns, tree sap, inner tree bark (cambrium),
Berries, fruit, insects and bird eggs are also taken

*Notes on diet, Red squirrels actually are quite carnivorous in nature. They frequently will also raid other squirrels nests (particularly Gray squirrels) and eat their young.
Gray squirrels also eat a good amount of meat, but nowhere near the level of the Red squirrel. Mushrooms and other fungi also make up a large part of the diet, Red squirrels are are know to eat mushrooms that are toxic to most mammals.

* Squirrels tend to be dietary generalists and will utilize what ever is available for food.
Much to the dismay of those that feed birds, or grow a vegetable garden. They frequently in urban parks also resort to eating picnic leftovers, Handouts, and raiding garbage cans.

* Different foods are available depending on the time of the year, so diet naturally changes throughout the year.

*In some years, if food becomes scarce, squirrels are known to migrate, gray squirrels in particular are known for this. In low acorn and nut years, gray squirrels may leave their range for better chances elsewhere. Often if you see many dead squirrels on a road this is the cause.
Late summer or early fall is usually when this occurs.

*Food Hoarding:*
Food hoarding is an important part of a squirrels life. Being a non-hibernating mammal, they must ensure they have enough food to survive winter. Hoarding of food effectively
solves this. 
Squirrels use two different methods of food hoarding:
Scatter hoarding: Foods scattered singly, frequently near the food source.
Larder Hoarding: Foods gathered and placed in a central location.

Red squirrels Larder hoard, Gray and Fox squirrels scatter hoard.

*Scatter hoarding in Gray and Fox squirrels:*
Gray and fox squirrels use a similar method. They usually will either find then bury nuts that fall, or they cut them from the tree. There are no real patterns to how they scatter the foods, but most will be buried within 50 feet of the tree. Gray and fox squirrels do not defend the cached nuts.

*Larder hoarding in Red squirrels:*
Red squirrels in contrast to the gray and fox squirrel gather and place their food in a central location. This central store is called a midden. Middens also double as a feeding area, one of the most surefire ways to identify a red squirrels territory is to spot their midden. Middens typically can be identified by the large amounts of pine scale and husks that accumulate from feeding on the stored cones. Middens are at the center of a Red squirrels territory.
Red squirrels store cones that are still green, in the late summer up until the first snow falls, they feed both on stored cones and cones still on the trees throughout the winter. Red squirrels also hoard mushrooms that they pick then dry them before storing. 
Red squirrels defend the midden fiercely against other squirrels.

*Red squirrels in deciduous forests do not larder hoard nor do they exhibit territorial behavior, apparently nuts and acorns are not worth the energy expended to defend them.

*Territory and Space use:*
Red Squirrels and Chipmunks are very aggressive in defense of territory.

Gray Squirrels and Fox Squirrels are less aggressive in defense of territory, especially in urban parks.

*Defended Territories are regulated by the available habitat and food supply, Less food = smaller territories, More food = larger territories.

*Size of the home range can vary depending on season, age, and the sex of the animal,

*Territory and space use in Red squirrels:*
The life of a red squirrel in centered around the midden, wherever this is will be the most heavily defended area within the home range.

Defended territory is also centered on food trees, a red squirrel will fiercely defend its food source and cached food from other animals as well as other squirrels.

As mentioned in the section on food hoarding: Red squirrels only defend that which is deemed a worthy food source or those economically worthy of defense. Food sources
with little future value are not frequently guarded.

*Female Red squirrels have been known to take over a secondary territory then give it to their young, thus giving them a head start.

*Red squirrels signal their territory with a distinctive rattle like call, each squirrel in the area has there own. They very much know all their neighbors and what they are up to, if a call from a adjacent territory falls silent, usually due to the death of that squirrel, it is not uncommon for fights to break out to control the vacated territory.

*Territory in Grey Squirrels and Fox Squirrels:*
The Home range of a Gray squirrel averages 1-½ acres, but can be up to 5 miles depending on seasonal food availability.
Fox Squirrels Home range is variable and depends on food resources.

Grey Squirrels in forested areas are much more likely to establish a territory, those in urban or park settings are less likely to do so.
Urban gray squirrels will frequently share feeding grounds and shelters, 
Mothers with young though will defend the nest tree and surrounding food sources
While not being as territorial as Red squirrels, Grey squirrels still do not tolerate close contact with others while foraging or feeding.

Fox squirrels are probably the least territorial squirrel, both in the wild and in urban settings, they are somewhat social frequently sharing nesting and food locations

*Squirrel population Density:*
Squirrel populations can fluctuate strongly from one year to the next.
Food availability, climate and disease, as well as predators can cause
density changes.

Urban squirrel populations tend to not shift as much as wild populations.

*Population in a given area also may experience fluctuations due to immigration from
other populations, or migration to others. This is most common with Gray squirrels and Fox squirrels.

*Communication:*
Squirrels Communicate through Sight, Sound, Smell, and Touch.

Visual Communication often involves the Tail and Body postures.

Squirrels are very Vocal animals, Most Vocalizations have a Visual cue also.

There are a wide variety of Vocalizations to communicate attitude, threats, and danger to other members of the population.
Some common Visual and vocal cues:

*Visual:*
Tail fluffing - Disturbance
Tail flicking - Alarm or curiosity
Tail waving - Social interaction
Raised fur - Aggression
Foot stamping - Alarm, aggression
Laid back ears with tail kept low - Appeasement to a dominant squirrel
Tail held over back and fluffed - Dominance

*Vocal Red squirrel:*
Rattle - Aggressive threat, Territorial call
Chirp - Disturbance
Screech - Aggressive threat, Intruder seen

*Vocal Grey squirrel:*
KuK- Mild to threatening disturbance, Frequency and volume changes depending 
on threat
Quaa - Distress / Fright, disturbance if preceded by several extended KuKs
Moan - Mild disturbance

*Please see the appendices for a full list of Red squirrel and Grey squirrel visual, scent and vocal cues.

*Reproduction:*
Red Squirrel:
Mating: Late winter, Birth: March-April,
Two litters possible 3-7 young

Gray Squirrel:
Mating: Late winter, Early Summer 
Birth: March-April, June-August 
Two litters annually 3-9 young

Fox Squirrel:
Mating: Late December-Early summer 
Birth: February- march, June -August
Two litters annually 2-4 young

*Squirrels and People:*
It seems universal that people have just one of two emotions regarding Squirrels,
Love or Hate. They are either adorable whimsical cuties or Tree rats.
Here are a few tips for avoiding Squirrel problems and some ways that you can help Squirrels.

*The Birdfeeder menace:*
There are ways to stop squirrels from eating all the seed you put out for birds.
On average though it will stop them for about a week before they figure out how to
defeat it. Squirrels are very good problem solvers and as the huge array of
"Squirrel-proof" feeders attests, good money can be made if you can thwart their
little rodent minds.

The best way to deal with them though is to just live with them. Give them their own feeder, away from your bird feeders, and maybe they will get enough to leave your birds alone. Special squirrel feeders can be bought from those that gave up on "Squirrel-proof" feeders.

*Squirrels in your attic:*
Squirrels seem to always find a way to utilize something if they can not find it.
Shelter in urban areas can be at a minimum, so naturally that mother squirrel will use your house. The key to avoiding this is to prevent it before it happens by sealing all access to your attic, but if they get in, there are ways to get them out.
First thing to do is find the nest, then the opening that the squirrel is getting in at.
Always be sure there are no baby squirrels in the nest, before patching the hole.
If babies are present in the nest, do not seal the hole, the mother will destroy your house to get at her young. Instead, wait until they are grown enough to leave, then place a one-way door at the entrance. After the squirrels leave you can then patch the hole.

*Squirrels are not very good pets:*
In the state of Michigan squirrels are classified as wildlife, as wildlife they may not be legally kept by anyone except a licensed and permitted wildlife rehabilitator.

Wild animals do not make good pets, and squirrels especially are not suited to be kept in captivity. Squirrels require an amount of care that most individuals can not offer.
It is important to remember that any animal in captivity must be offered a life that is complete and takes into account the physical and psychological needs of the species, 
This is exceptionally difficult with a Tree squirrel. Tree squirrels do not readily adapt to captivity for any length of time. Due to the very instinctive nature of a squirrel they are highly unpredictable and never can be domesticated.

Regardless, why keep it in captivity? it will remain in your yard anyhow if you give it a proper habitat and shelter to survive there, it is much easier to enjoy these animals where they belong, outside and free to choose what it is they want.

*Helping your neighborhood Squirrels:*
You can do a few things to help provide habitat and shelter for squirrels.
1. Protect large oak, hickories and pine trees to provide ample food.
2. Plant native trees and plants that provide food.
3. Protect den trees and put up squirrel houses for shelter.

I do not suggest feeding as the most helpful thing for squirrels, it is always better to provide them natural foods from natural sources.

*Suggested reading:*
Gurnell, John. The Natural history of Squirrels. 1987, Facts on File publications.
Long, Kim. Squirrels, A wildlife handbook. 1995, Johnson books.
Adler, Bill, Outwitting Squirrels: 101 Cunning Stratagems to Reduce Dramatically the Egregious Misappropriation of seed from your Birdfeeder by Squirrels.1988, Chicago Review Press.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Peacock said:


> hey polypterus.. geus what!?!?!
> 
> hes getting his balls CUT OFFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> anger building up yet?


 No it just goes to prove your selfish and stupid about this animal,
and you have no true knowledge, respect, or understanding of it.

I only have pity for your type,


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Wow, great read Poly.

Are all 3 types found throughout the US? I am in Wisconsin now but am from Oregon so I am wondering if the same types are found in both areas.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I _love_ it when polypterus gets all scientific and smartsy like that. What a _HUNK_


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

ugh, im sorry people, i need to control myself. You're right, we'll get a room next time... *reminiscent sigh*


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Wow, great read Poly.
> 
> Are all 3 types found throughout the US? I am in Wisconsin now but am from Oregon so I am wondering if the same types are found in both areas.


 Red, Eastern grey and Fox squirrels are all found in Wisconsin,
Oregon has the Douglas squirrel, western Grey, and Fox squirrels.

Douglas squirrel (Tamiasciurus douglasii) is a very close relitive of the Red
squirrel (Tamiasciurus hudsonicus) Douglas squirrels were once
concidered a subspecies of the Red, both are collectivly known as
Pine squirrels, Chickaree is another frequent name.

Western Grey squirrel (Sciurus griseus) is a close relitive of the 
Eastern grey (Sciurus carolinensis) once considered
to be a subspecies of S. carolinensis


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Cool...I didnt think the squirrels around here looked totally the same.
Thanks man


----------



## Griggs2121 (Aug 18, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> Griggs2121 said:
> 
> 
> > you got almost 800 posts on this board, and all you do is bitch about our pets? maybe you should go find something better to do with your time. ya, go research something
> ...


 You and your buddies stupid comments make me sad. Whats even worse is you enjoy getting this rise out of people. So from here on I will no longer read either of your posts, thank you and godspeed


----------



## Griggs2121 (Aug 18, 2003)

oh, I almost forgot...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

griggs + idiotic comments = Elsewhere

Thanks


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

take the "who is an idiot" debate to PM or IM and keep it out of topics on this forum


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

You forgot to close, but I am happy to do so.

We need a "He hate me" thread where everyone goes off on everyone else.










later...


----------

